# Capturing VHS or Hi-8 for Archiving or DVD Playback



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Converting _analog_ VHS or Hi-8 to a _digital_ format is referred to as capturing, you're capturing the analog signal with a capable device and converting it to a digital format. This first initial step is the most important, many errors or problems cannot be fixed afterwards nor do you want to create any. There's many devices on the market for capturing and many methods. There is two distinct routes you can take, MPEG capture or AVI capture. Both have their pros and cons.

Here's a link to the complete and updated article:

http://www.nepadigital.com/articles/analog-capture.php


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Good explanation. 'Sticky' material for sure.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks, I requested that it be stickied.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

thecoalman said:


> Thanks, I requested that it be stickied.


So did I. :up:


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

the Coalman

Great article! Thanks! Brings a lot to light.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's impossible to sticky all the good threads, since we'd have a couple of pages of static materials. What we are talking about is having a FAQ section that we can post this stuff in with an index. I'll mention it again to Mike, maybe we can get that going and have a place for posts like this. 

I'll stick this temporarily, because I agree it's a good treatment of the topic. Note that it can't stay there forever, hopefully we'll have a better solution by then.


----------



## Spidey23 (Mar 11, 2007)

:up:  Great article. Here is what I do...

I video tape our church services onto Hi-8. I use a Dazzle transfer device to my PC's USB port. I use Dazzle's software or Roxio 9 to capture the video from the camcorder to AVI format. The file size is about 8-10GB at this point. I then use Video Convert Master to convert the video to WMV format. I then upload it to Google Video for hosting. I then update the church web site to point to the video. I like Google because you can embed the html code right into your web site.

Links mentioned here:
Dazzle Products: http://www.pinnaclesys.com
Roxio: http://www.roxio.com
Video Convert Master: http://www.mcfunsoft.com


----------

